# Eyeball game



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2009)

The eyeballing game

Need to know a bit about geometry to "eyeball" the placement of things. My average wasn't very good (8.94).


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool game, well done. I got a 4.25. Had trouble bisecting an angle. I think it's because I'm not a bisectual (and proud of it.)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 15, 2009)

3.57 ; strictly average, but falling over the tip on the "better" side of the bell curve.


----------



## Nate (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Cool game, well done. I got a 4.25. Had trouble bisecting an angle. I think it's because I'm not a bisectual (and proud of it.)





-----Added 1/15/2009 at 10:36:19 EST-----

3.14


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 15, 2009)

I totally didn't do well. My first try was great then I just got impatient. Mine was 18.86


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)

5.63


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

1.87 when I had one stage left. I'll have to go back and finish it.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Cool game, well done. I got a 4.25. Had trouble bisecting an angle. I think it's because I'm not a bisectual (and proud of it.)



 THAT is the quote of the week.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 15, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> 1.87


----------



## Kim G (Jan 15, 2009)

4.06

I hit one right on, two were .1, but the triangle center and parallelogram are NOT for me! Yikes!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

You're not human!!! I may have to think about getting ME a plaid skirt.



LawrenceU said:


> 1.87 when I had one stage left. I'll have to go back and finish it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> You're not human!!! I may have to think about getting ME a plaid skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It helps!

Actually, I've spent my whole life doing carpentry and joinery. And, I come from a long line of carpenters / joiners. I think it develops an eye for line, angle, balance, and space. Plus, I'm sure luck plays a bit in that game.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 15, 2009)

6.05--clearly I don't have to use this skill much! I did have a couple below one, though!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 15, 2009)

I completly ruined it on the last one I got a 4,36 my father in law got a 3,34.

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 02:28:58 EST-----

My father in law wants to know if it helps his chances to get accepted on this board that second time around he got a 1,57 ?

I guess this is a moderator question


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 15, 2009)

6.13 first try, but had one accidental release... 3.32 second try.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 15, 2009)

After 4 tries, 3.64. I don't want to talk about the other 3.

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 08:24:13 EST-----



NateLanning said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Cool game, well done. I got a 4.25. Had trouble bisecting an angle. I think it's because I'm not a bisectual (and proud of it.)
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2009)

3.98 the first time.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 15, 2009)

8.73.

The parallelogram killed me, as did the point of intersection of 3 lines...


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 16, 2009)

2.83


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 16, 2009)

Tried again:

Your inaccuracy by category:
Parallelogram	6.4	3.0	28.2
Midpoint 3.0 2.8 4.1
Bisect angle	7.6	3.1	0.2
Triangle center	9.3	11.4	19.4
Circle center	5.0	6.7	3.0
Right angle 4.4	5.6	0.4
Convergence	6.1	7.6	6.4
Average error: 6.84 (lower is better) 

Clearly I don't do triangles well. I don't even get how to figure out the middle. I know I should go closer to the base of the triangle but that's all I've figured out.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 16, 2009)

7.10

Would have been 4.2, but I misread one of the questions, and found the centre of mass for one of the triangles rather than the point equidistant to the sides, and scored 63.7 for that one.


----------



## Herald (Jan 16, 2009)

We should all do well with this. Everyone one of us types in a box.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 16, 2009)

5.04. Got one 0.0 score on one task. 

The first time around I mis-clicked on the last set twice and ended up with some grossly inflated score. I have a 3-something until that point.


----------

